# Köder



## MartinVahldiek (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Big Gamer,

ich fleige demnächst nach Thailand und mache ne Tauchsafari. Mein Tauchlehrer sagt, dass sie schon öfters bei den fahrten getrollt hätten und dabei Königsmakrelen, Thunfische, Travellys, Barrakudas auch auch schonmal nen Sail gefangen hätten. Ich habe zwei Ruten und möchte diese möglichst so einsetzten, dass ich auf alle Fischarten ne Chance habe. Deshalb meine Frage. Was für Köder soll ich einsetzen??? Nur Wobbler, Popper, usw??????????

Danke für die Hilfe.


Martin


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hallo Martin!
Mit Wobblern solltest Du gut bedient sein! Kommt allerdings auf die Schleppgeschwindigkeit an. Wenn Ihr da mit voll speed rausgeht, dann wird es schwer mit den Wobblern.
Popper eignen sich eher nicht zum Trollen, obwohl ich jetzt von einem Bekannten gehört habe, daß die Popper geschleppt haben.
Daneben solltest Du auch einige Oberflächenschleppköder, namentlich Ilander, Konaheads etc. mitnehmen.

Wünsche Dir jetzt schon viel Spaß bei Deinm Törn! Laß mal hören wie es war!


----------



## Ansgar (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Moin Martin,

das sollte gut werden - Thailand ist echt klasse fuers tauchen.

Ich habe wie ueblich erstmal ein paar Fragen, bevor ich ne Aussage mache: 

- Du sagst Du hast 2 Ruten? Was sind das fuer Teile (IBS Klasse/Wurfgewicht)? Was fuer Rollen? Was fuer Schnur?
Davon haengt ueberhaupt erstmal ab, was Du fuer Koeder fischen und was fuer Fische fangen kannst... 

Zum zweiten verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du nur trollst - oder gibt es auch mal die Moeglichkeit, einen Stop zu machen?

Drittens: rechnest Du damit, vor Ort Koederfische kaufen zu koennen (geschleppte dead baits sind gute Koeder und nicht so teuer wie speziell angeschaffte Lures)


Ganz generell wuerde ich ein paar Popper mitnehmen (klar kann man die schleppen?! Habe selbst schon mal nen GT am Barrier Reef so gefangen - ist ja auch nichts anderes als die zu kurbeln) was gut fuer GT ist.

Fuer Sail wuerde ich persoenlich Dead bait nehmen oder spezielle Trolling Lures (Die Dinger mit Tintenfischschwanz und Weich/Hartgummikopf, die man beim Big Game immer sieht).

Fuer die anderen Fische kannst Du ein paar grosse Rapalla's, Yo-Zuri's, usw mitnehmen, das passt schon - Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen.

Viel Spass & All the best
Ansgar





			
				MartinVahldiek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Big Gamer,
> 
> ich fleige demnächst nach Thailand und mache ne Tauchsafari. Mein Tauchlehrer sagt, dass sie schon öfters bei den fahrten getrollt hätten und dabei Königsmakrelen, Thunfische, Travellys, Barrakudas auch auch schonmal nen Sail gefangen hätten. Ich habe zwei Ruten und möchte diese möglichst so einsetzten, dass ich auf alle Fischarten ne Chance habe. Deshalb meine Frage. Was für Köder soll ich einsetzen??? Nur Wobbler, Popper, usw??????????
> 
> ...


----------



## MartinVahldiek (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hallo Ansgar,

ich habe zwei 30lbs Ruten. Zwei Multis werde ich mir die Tage besorgen. Evtl. hast Du nen Tipp für was Gutes, dass nicht so teuer ist. Mit der Schnur bin ich somit noch flexibel. Ich dachte an 55er Monofile, so etwa in der Liga.
Dead Baits zu besorgen sollte nicht schwierig sein und Ankern werden wir sicher auch nachts, so dass diese Art zu Fischen auch möglich wäre. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Martin


----------



## Ansgar (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Moin,

okay, das sieht gut aus. Mit 30IBS bist Du da gut ausgestattet. Als unterste Kategorie wuerde ich Dir ne 25er Shimano TLD empfehlen, die sind leicht und packen das was Du vorhast in der Regel (und sind nicht so teuer) 
Ansonsten natuerlich 30er TLD 2, fuer grosse Fische ist 2 Speed ganz gut. ISt aber kein Muss...
Schnur sollte dann auch ne 30IBS sein, Berkeley oder Stren ...

Wenn Du dead bait trollen willst, musst Du darauf achten, dass der Fisch gerade aufgeriggt ist, sonst schwimmt er nicht gut. Hoffe, Dir kann da einer mit helfen? Ansonsten auf 5-7 Knoten schleppen, das wird schon rappeln )

Gerade "toothy critters" machen Dir schnell mal nen Koeder kaputt, da bist Du mit echten Fischen billiger dran... (aber wie gesagt, Vorsicht beim riggen)

Wenn Ihr nachts ankert wuerde ich mir das mit den Fischen verkneifen - bringt zu viele Haie und Rochen und so nen Kram insbesondere in Riffnaehe. 
Da nimm mann lieber ein paar stabile Pilker mit und pilk ein bisschen. Tagsueber kannst Du dann auch noch Popper werfen,dafuer sind allerdings Deine augenblicklichen Ruten wohl eher nicht ausgelegt - also wuerde ich das vergessen...

All the best & Viel Erfolg
Ansgar


----------



## MartinVahldiek (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Danke für die Tipps,

ich werde nach Thailand berichten!

Viele Grüße


Martin


----------



## MartinVahldiek (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hallo,

passende Wobbler habe ich gefunden, aber wo bekomme ich denn möglichst günstig gute Popper für diesen Zweck her?????

Vielen Dank


Martin


----------



## MartinVahldiek (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hallo,

hat niemand nen guten Shop für Popper zum Big Game bzw. little Big Game?

Danke

Martin


----------



## Dorschrobby (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hy Martin,

hier günstige Popper zu bekommen dürfte schwer werden.
Popper in Europa gibt es z.B. hier :
http://www.guigomarine.com/guigo2004/shop.htm?Srl=68e23e05991d13b7bdefc1ac9faa2c24

in Japan hier :
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/lure/billy/mega.htm

auch in den USA zu beschaffen, aber alles Schweineteuer.

Würde an deiner Stelle versuchen vor Ort welche zu kaufen, dort bekommst Du sie sicher günstiger.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

@ Martin V.
In Thailand werden nach meinem Wissen auch sehr häufig recht kleine Köder für Thune beim Schleppen verwendet.
Wo willst Du den genau hin?
Wenn Du nur zur Anfahrt zum Tauchplatz schleppen willst:
Kauf Dir ein paar Standart Lures: Sevenstrand Tuna Feather, ZUKER TUNA LURES, für das Anfahren über über 9 Knt.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit bekommst, unter dieser Geschwindigkeit zu schleppen, kauf Dir die günstigen SevenStrand Soft Tops oder Lures von Moldcraft.
Länge um die 15 cm., für 30 lps Gerät.

Zum erfolgreichen Poppern brauchst Du natürlich andere Köder.
Willst Du mit den Multis auch aktiv fischen oder nur schleppen?

R.R.#h


----------



## MartinVahldiek (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tipp! Ich habe so ähnliche Tunköder gekauft. Ich hoffe, dass es klappt.

Ich werde sowohl auf der Golf Seite bei Koh Tao, als auch auf der Adamanseite bei Hin Daeng, Hin Muang sein. Die Boote fahren schneller als 9 Knoten.

Aktives Fischen wird wohl eher nix. Schleppen ist angesagt.
Aber mal schaun.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Hallo Martin wenn dein Boot in Thailand Schneller als 9 Knoten fährt wirst du wohl nur die haken baden weil die vorgenannten Lures dann nicht die erforderlichePerformance haben.Entweder du besorgst dir noch High Speed Lures (zB -Ilander) oder du überredest deinen Captain (Insbesonder wenn ihr viele Vögel seht) mal auf 3-5 Knoten runter zu gehen.


                            Tight Lines        Jan


----------



## alalfred (15. November 2005)

*AW: Köder*

Popper bekommst Du in Thailand in jedem Angelladen in allen Größen,hab mir vorigen Monat im Urlaub 2 in Bangkok gekauft ca 90 g gibts auch größer ich habe für einen ca 7 EUR bezahlt ist in Phuket aber teurer.


----------

